# North fork Boise wood report



## mikesee (Aug 4, 2012)

Subscribing to hear the answer. Have been considering heading in there.


----------



## OutdoorJunkie (Jun 9, 2011)

Rafterdave208 said:


> Looking for anyone that has run the North fork Boise since April 1st. Big windstorm blew through the Boise area the end of May knocking down trees in town. Wondering how many trees this dumped in the North fork Boise?


Slight correction to dates in Dave's dyslexic request above: 

Looking for anyone that has run the North fork Boise since May 1st. Big windstorm blew through the Boise area the end of April knocking down trees in town and around the MF Boise and NF Boise. Wondering how many trees this dumped in the North fork Boise?


----------

